# Please delete



## PerazziMx14 (Feb 23, 2018)

So continuing on with my cheddar cheese making kick with about 8lbs already made and aging its time to start experimenting. So tonights cheddar will get a couple Habaneros (gardening content) my daughter and I grew and dehydrated (dehydrator content). On Sunday if the cheese is dry enough it will get smoked for 3 hours (smoking content) before vac packing and aged (aging content) for no less than 140 days. Then it will be opened and allowed to breath for several hours then sliced and put atop of some Jalapeno summer sausage (curing, smoking, aging and Sous Vide content). At that time I will also have two different batches of peppers (cayenne and Jalapeno) (more gardening content) that will have fermented for 10 months before making into hot sauce for a little something extra. As the icing on the cake a smear of homemade Peach Habanero (canning content) jelly will be added to cut all the savory. 

An orgy of flavors and a sensory overload. I can't wait.

Here's a picture of the Habaneros seeds and all that will be added to the chees . As you can see I went easy on them :)


----------

